# DEWA IN JVT - JVT Residents please!



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey all, 

We have been planning to buy either a 2 bedroom apartment or one of the 1 bed Townhouses in JVT and convert the space upstairs to a second room if not already converted, usually in Marina service charges include chiller fees however those service charges are quite high so kind of absorb the chiller fee, 

My question was what are the usual DEWA bills in JVT 1 bed townhouses? I have heard around 900 in "winter" months and then up to 2000 in summer months not sure if this is for the 2 beds or 1 beds , the 2 beds are huge at roughly 4-5k square foot and above, the 1 beds are 2k plot size, I would really appreciate if people can tell me the usual bills they get from DEWA, and if you it's not too much to ask how much of the bill is water, electricity and housing fee? I believe the housing fee for owners is now 5% of the rera rental index on the area. 

I would really appreciate the help! 

Many thanks


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey again,

anyone has any ideas please?


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey,

I lived in a 1bed town house for a year in JVT. Study was converted into a 2nd bedroom.

Dewa was expensive in my opinion. Summer months were at least 1800 but on a few occasions over 2k. Most of that cost was electric, so I think the AC units must consume a lot. We didn't really have the AC on during the day, but had 2 rooms running at night.

In the winter, bills would drop to around 900 but still expensive in my mind. I have no idea how much the larger units would cost to run but as you say a portion of the (static) fee is based on your rental amount.

The biggest disappointment for us was to learn that friends in Victory Heights in a proper 3 bed villa were paying less than us in a 1 bed town house.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

1919 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I lived in a 1bed town house for a year in JVT. Study was converted into a 2nd bedroom.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply

When was this? as apparently there was a period in which there was some issues?


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

I was there from June 2015 - June 2016.

JVT is definitely improving from a construction point of view but not really well kept and green like other more mature developments. Its also lacking facilities, but access to other places that have supermarkets etc are now easily in reach (Jumeriah Park, Springs etc). What I didn't like (and I could be wrong as they may not all be like that) is the bigger villas still seem to have the same crappy little kitchens in as our 1 bed did.

Pros and cons as with anywhere in Dubai! 

Good luck


----------



## NewbieSam (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi, I reside in a 3 bed townhouse in JVC and our DEWA bill comes to AED 2000 during peak summer. We have a bit of garden which needs daily watering. During winter it drops down to 1300. Hope it helps.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

1919 said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> The biggest disappointment for us was to learn that friends in Victory Heights in a proper 3 bed villa were paying less than us in a 1 bed town house.


Maybe they managed to live in a hot home? Or are not living there during the "hot days"? Unless living in Abu Dhabi property, the elec price goes up substantially in villas with more bedrooms. 

I have not met anyone in my 30 years here that pay less elec in a villa than a apartment (unless they are registered as "Ëmirati" with DEWA). For our 4 bedroom 4700 sq ft villa in Al Baada we pay 3500- 5000 water and elec during the hot months; going down to 1000 in the winter. I would put that as kind of benchmark amount for a 4 bedroom villa, 1500aed less for a smaller 3 bedroom during the hot months.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the replies guys,

I assume if a 3 bedroom villa get 2000 AED max, a 1 bed would be lower than 1500 in summer month, we don't like the house cold and in our apartment now, probably only have the aircon on when sleeping,


----------

